# Casino on the Palm



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

DubaiDunk said:


> Careful Dubai _version 2.0_, I went to school in Burnage, probably long before your time, not too far from Fallowfield, its my thread and I'll take it away if everybody doesn't play by my rules :runaway:
> 
> Don't make me find you and turn you into _ version 1.5_ :gunz:


Well i went school in Dubai.

:wave: I win.


----------



## DubaiDunk (Oct 4, 2005)

DUBAI said:


> Well i went school in Dubai.
> 
> :wave: I win.


Yep, yippee is right, you win, I hang my head in shame and will walk away never to be seen again  

Maybe I should downgrade myself DubaiDunk Version 0.5 :wallbash: 

I'm still interested about any news on casino developement in Dubai (palm or otherwise)


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

:haha:


----------



## BinDubai (Aug 31, 2004)

i dont think it will ever happen but if it does it would be the most stupid thing ever to take place in dubai


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

many things can be ranked as the "most stupid things ever happened to Dubai"


----------



## docc (Jun 30, 2004)

Like?


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

well for one, my actions on friday night hno:


----------



## h_arc_h (Dec 11, 2005)

why everybody (( yestashref )) about opening casinos in dubai ? you already have legal drinking, bars, night clubs , even semi-legal prostitution in dubai.. do you think there is place for religioun left ?


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

^ that is why I was talking about


----------



## Bikes (Mar 5, 2005)

h_arc_h, its not a question about having place for religion or not. You can find many countries where different religions and atheist people are living together nicely. (and you can find casino LOL). From my aspect its the minority who wants strict religious rules, but this way they are restricting the non-muslim people. This is not my problem (yet?), but saying religion wont have room is nonsense.


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

who wants strict religious rules? :dunno:

It is true though, there is no room for religion in the UAE. The government strict anything related to religion and abuse religious muslims.

As a start, if they want to open the sins door (as they are doing now), let the Emirati open their Islam's door (within the law). You cannot eliminate ideas and force other ideas.


----------



## docc (Jun 30, 2004)

I guess the problem is there is a very small emirati population and the Govt feels the need to address the MUCH larger expat population to ensure the growth of the country. Its not very illogical, if you sit down to think about it.

Still, it is mandatory that relegion and age-old traditions and laws are respected irrespective of anything.


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

The only reason why they allow alcohol is because they drink, it has nothing to do with expats.

Drinking was a fashion in 1950s/1960s.


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

When has it ever ben out of fashion?


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

post *****

just to answer ur question, in the 1960s we had whatever u can think about, even hippies . Wearing the veil was rare and drinking was common.

Most of the people dumped those stuff, unfortuanly some still think that we are living back in 1960s.


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

UAE has always been a backward country.


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

yep, we are living in tents and ride camels.


----------



## DubaiDunk (Oct 4, 2005)

Maybe I shouldn't of started this thread, far to much bashing going on :bash: .

If only all people could get on and respect each others beliefs instead of trying to ram there own down everyone else's throats, the world would be a much better place. 

Still no one seems to of heard of the casino rumour any more than I have.

Its the sort of thing trump would like to put in his tower thingy, seeming as he has them in Atlantic City


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

Its not that we haven heard the rumur, its that we all have. its been going around dubai for over 12 years now. as people move here they hear it and think its new, pass it on e.t.c....


nothing to worry about.

and this aint bashing.

you need to meet she who must not be named


----------



## docc (Jun 30, 2004)

BDG?


----------



## FM 2258 (Jan 24, 2004)

AKing said:


> Agree why waste your money on a casino. There are better things to build.



Casinos make a shitload of money for the owners of the casino. Read one of Donald Trump's books.


----------

